# Windows 2003 Server - Ereigniskennung 4319 - doppelte IP



## Eiszwerg (20. August 2008)

Moin moin zusammen,

seit Montag/2 Tagen zeigt unser DC folgenden Fehler im Log an.
Mir stellt sich nun die Frage, wie der Wortlaut "Die IP-Adresse des Computers, der die Meldung gesendet hat,..." zu interpretieren ist.
Heisst das, ein x-beliebiger PC hat 2 Dubletten festgestellt und das gemeldet oder heisst es, dass die IP der Dubletten genannt wird?

Wie finde ich heraus, wer die Dubletten sind? Der Name resp. die IP würden reichen.
Mit nbtstat -n komme ich nicht weit, da ich keinen direkten Zugriff auf den DC habe.

Leider bin ich recht neu auf dem Gebiet - daher die trivialen Fragen 



> Ereignistyp:	Fehler
> Ereignisquelle:	NetBT
> Ereigniskategorie:	Keine
> Ereigniskennung:	4319
> ...



Sollte das Thema eher in die OS-Sparte passen, bitte ich um Verzeihung und eine entsprechende Moderation.


----------

